# Best clear silicone for Optiwhite tank?



## Khanh (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi,

I would like to ask if there are more types of clear silicones. 
I have seen a Optiwhite tank glued by clear silicone but it was ugly with greenish joins and I saw no difference between float and optiwhite. They said me it was made with bad silicone which tends to yellow if thicker layer of glue is used. But I don't believe it is caused by silicone. I think they used the bad glass. I saw another optiwhite and it looked great. The joins were bluish and not greenish.

Thanks

for optiwhite tank owners: Does clear silicone in joins tend to yellow after some time? (1-2 years)


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

Khanh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to ask if there are more types of clear silicones.
> I have seen a Optiwhite tank glued by clear silicone but it was ugly with greenish joins and I saw no difference between float and optiwhite. They said me it was made with bad silicone which tends to yellow if thicker layer of glue is used. But I don't believe it is caused by silicone. I think they used the bad glass. I saw another optiwhite and it looked great. The joins were bluish and not greenish.
> ...


If the glass was greenish I doubt it was optiwhite. Clear silicone is clear silicone and no it shouldn't yellow after ayear or 2, mine never have.

Craig


----------



## Khanh (Mar 20, 2006)

Thank you. 
And is it only one type of optiwhite or there are more degrees of clarity? Hope you understand what I mean.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

The only thing I have found colors the silicone is Ich medicine. I do not have fancy glass in any of my tanks, but all the silicone has stayed clear for many years (since the last Ich attack).
Most of my tanks are All Glass (now Aqueon) and a few are older, unknown manufacturers, bought used as much as 15 years ago. Some of these do have that slight blue to green look at the edges of the glass. I would call it more teal-green, not so much blue on some of them. Some tanks seem to have almost no color to the edge of the glass. However, in all the tanks that is the glass, not the silicone.

No. Silicone does not yellow. 
Yes, glass edges can look blue to green, and some have more color, some less, depending on the glass. 
I am not familiar with Opti-White.


----------

